# Do You Really Need Night Cream?



## Marisol (Feb 10, 2008)

Do You Really Need Night Cream?

What Itâ€™s Meant to Do: A night cream is basically a heavy-duty moisturizer. These products tend to contain a variety of oils, lipids, and humectants; some also include ingredients like peptides and retinol, which both have been shown to stimulate collagen production and reverse sun damage.

So Who Needs It? Anyone with dry or mature skin, especially in the winter, says Graf. If you have other concerns â€” sun damage, wrinkles, irritation â€” a night cream with ingredients that address those concerns might be a good choice, with one caveat: Be sure youâ€™re not using a day cream with the same ingredients, as the overuse of certain ingredients can irritate the skin.

Who Can Skip It: Women with oily skin. Most do better using their regular, oil-free day lotion at night. Those taking a prescription drug for acne, rosacea, or sun damage should check with their doctors before trying a night cream.

source


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do You Really Need Night Cream?
What Itâ€™s Meant to Do: A night cream is basically a heavy-duty moisturizer. These products tend to contain a variety of oils, lipids, and humectants; some also include ingredients like peptides and retinol, which both have been shown to stimulate collagen production and reverse sun damage.

So Who Needs It? Anyone with dry or mature skin, especially in the winter, says Graf.

Who Can Skip It: Women with oily skin. Most do better using their regular, oil-free day lotion at night. Those taking a prescription drug for acne, rosacea, or sun damage should check with their doctors before trying a night cream.

hmm...I have oily skin...but around the eye area...it tends to be dry....I think I can still benfit.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm oily too, so I just skip nightcream altogether. Thanks for the info!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 10, 2008)

How about mature guys?? lol I use moisturizers every night.... Great tip!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 10, 2008)

I have oily skin but I still love using my Lancome Bienfait Night. My face feels so soft in the morning!


----------



## hisokafox (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm oily skin too, i use night cream in summer, not in winter


----------



## chocobon (Feb 12, 2008)

I love to apply night creams as I wake up with a very soft face!


----------



## icecookies (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone with dry patches. Doesn't have to be a 'certain type'.


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah, i have oily skin with dry areas so i use a night cream &amp; i love it.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Feb 16, 2008)

Depends on your skincare goals - for example, I have normal to oily skin, so I could probably get away without it. However, I do want to care for my skin with a good retinol &amp; antioxidant moisturizer. But because of my blemishes, I need to also use a benzoyl peroxide lotion. Additionally, I only use a concealer, no foundation, so I need a sunscreen during the day. To complicate things, benzoyl peroxide and retinol, if used at the same time, cancel each other out. So, in the morning: benzoyl peroxide, followed by sunscreen after allowing time for absorption. Then, at night: retinol/antioxidant moisturizer. So, yeah - I think that it just depends on one's skincare goals, which are different for everybody.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2008)

that's good to know, i didn't know retinol and benzoyl peroxide cancel each other out.

i have a combo skin. i always thought night creams were for mature women. in fact, i use a combo moisturizer or a day moisturizer, and i use it in the morning as well as after washing my face at night.


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 16, 2008)

My mother has always told me to make it a habit to put night cream to help with the aging process. Depending on your genes, some women tend to age faster than others. There are certain creams that are perfect to be rubbed around the neck, throat area, chest --as you age these areas are prone to show the signs of aging. An oldie but goodie is oil of olay. You don't have to completely put off using creams BUT it does not hurt to start early on a regimen that can save your looks later in life.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's good to know, i didn't know retinol and benzoyl peroxide cancel each other out. Neither did I till recently.



Thanks go to Paula Begoun!


Originally Posted by *madchenrogue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You don't have to completely put off using creams BUT it does not hurt to start early on a regimen that can save your looks later in life.


----------



## Petra- (Feb 17, 2008)

I love night cream, it's like insurance for me. If I don't wear it sometimes I get dry patches, but if I do I never get them.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think a night cream is a good idea if you aren't using a prescription retinoid, and want to use one with retinol in it......it's a better idea to apply retinol products at night since retinol is degraded by sunlight.....oh and yes....also benzoyl peroxide...so never use them at the same time. Ooooh, didn't know this about sunlight and retinol.




I love how much I'm learning here!


----------



## Runlinds (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## miracle (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great thread! Thank you. I need these knowledges.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I've never used one; I have oily skin.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been using night creams for over forty years, I am now sixty and my skin is that of a thirty - five year old. Maybe that I have never smoked has helped, but I thank God that I have used night cream since my teens. My skin is not oily. For my entire body I use Dove Cool Moisture Soins fraichuer with cucumber &amp; green tea - it is amazing ! I have never used Botox or any similiar product. *Beyonce - Sexy at Sixty ! *


----------



## erikaj35 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think that it depends on what stage of life you are in. If you are in your 20's or early 30's I would recommend using an eye cream and serum at night without applying moisturizer to enable the skin to breathe. If you are older, I think that applying a effective moisturizer is a must. The skin needs the extra moisture but a serum should be applied underneath the cream so that the ingredients can sink into your skin.


----------



## tint (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to use night creams but since starting Retin-a micro i read that a lot of those expensive night creams are mostly just regular moisturizers with added fragrances that just irritate skin so now I just apply jojoba oil and then top it with moisture surge from clinique.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the post!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow... this is really helpful...

How do benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid interract?


----------



## Shelley (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you for the information!

During the winter months my face skin becomes quite dry so I use my day cream at night time since it is quite moisturizing. Plus I use a humidifier in my room at night which helps add moisture to my skin during the colder months. It works great.


----------



## elision (Mar 16, 2008)

My face is oily too. I only would recommend night creams for people with dark circles around the eye. Otherwise, i'd skip it.


----------



## amatbm (Oct 20, 2008)

You will be harming your skin by using a night cream because after a while it can't regenerate by itself.

Plese read this:

Type dr hauschka in google and go to the website. click on "about dr hauschkas skin care" and then on "7 facts that will change your skn" I cant post the link because I did not post 10 times yet.

but go there and you will find the whole article.

* Skip the night cream; your skin will thank you. *

"While you sleep your skin is actually hard at work regenerating itself, balancing oil production and expelling impurities. Regular application of night creams interferes with these essential tasks, and over time skin becomes less able to care for itself. Covering the skin with moisturizer 24 hours a day sends a signal to sebaceous glands to cut down on moisture production, resulting in even drier skin that becomes dependent on moisturizing products just to appear â€œnormal.â€"

Go to this website and you will understand that what this dermatologist says makes sense! Stop putting so many chemicals in your skin. Every day you are exposing yourself to more or less 300 chemicals before leaving home. Please read this article in the link above and you will see how your skin feels if you do what it says there. Thank you

P.S.: I also used to use night creams every day, I'm addicted to cosmetics you know, but now I understand that your own body can do better. In this link you'll find interesting articles about your skin. You shouln'd scrub too much, you shouldn't use any night creams, and also interesting ideas about getting rid of oilyness or dryness. Take a look! Bye! and tell me what you think!


----------



## Icerose (Oct 20, 2008)

i have oily skin too, i don't use a night cream, b/c i want my skin to breath at night, so i don't put anything, also save money heehee^^


----------



## amatbm (Oct 21, 2008)

a good alternative is to use spring water spray before you go to bed


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amatbm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You will be harming your skin by using a night cream because after a while it can't regenerate by itself.Plese read this:

Type dr hauschka in google and go to the website. click on "about dr hauschkas skin care" and then on "7 facts that will change your skn" I cant post the link because I did not post 10 times yet.

but go there and you will find the whole article.

* Skip the night cream; your skin will thank you. *

"While you sleep your skin is actually hard at work regenerating itself, balancing oil production and expelling impurities. Regular application of night creams interferes with these essential tasks, and over time skin becomes less able to care for itself. Covering the skin with moisturizer 24 hours a day sends a signal to sebaceous glands to cut down on moisture production, resulting in even drier skin that becomes dependent on moisturizing products just to appear â€œnormal.â€"

Go to this website and you will understand that what this dermatologist says makes sense! Stop putting so many chemicals in your skin. Every day you are exposing yourself to more or less 300 chemicals before leaving home. Please read this article in the link above and you will see how your skin feels if you do what it says there. Thank you

P.S.: I also used to use night creams every day, I'm addicted to cosmetics you know, but now I understand that your own body can do better. In this link you'll find interesting articles about your skin. You shouln'd scrub too much, you shouldn't use any night creams, and also interesting ideas about getting rid of oilyness or dryness. Take a look! Bye! and tell me what you think!

Hi, here is the link : Dr Hauschka-7 tips to save your skin
This is only the first part of the tip actually. The second is about the night product from that brand that helps the skin carrying on its work.

I think what that article meant is to use the right product at night, rather than the wrong one.

I personally started using one i apply as regularly as i can, it contains aloe vera and argan oil and i actually think it helps moisturize my skin.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 22, 2008)

rarely use it , as I prefer a freshly washed clean face that can breathe at night


----------



## asialyn24 (Oct 26, 2008)

yes you really need to use eye cream


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information!

Originally Posted by *BelleBeryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rarely use it , as I prefer a freshly washed clean face that can breathe at night Me too most of the time


----------



## moccah (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the thread, I hae combo skin and I use my normal stuff as well days and nights


----------

